# Jack--the love of my life (don't tell my hubby)



## Jack 31 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have had Jack for 8 weeks now! He is growing like a weed and never ceases to amaze me. He definitely keeps things going and makes us laugh always.




























More pictures to come--he has taken quite a liking to the bathtub and sink.

Leslie


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a cutie! He's one fluffy kitten! 

Does Jack do crafts?  :wink:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

He looks adorable, but I want to brush him! 8O I bet he looks like that (curly fur) from his love of the sink/tub. 

Is Jack making a tooled leather scabbard for the knife?


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

aww so cuteee!


----------



## Jack 31 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the sweet comments.

He is daddy's apprentice, hasn't made any custom knife sheathes yet but he is doing great at observing.

His fur on his belly and chest are always curly, wet or not. Brushing/combing doesn't straighten the fur, which we don't mind because it is adorable!

We couldn't imagine life without him now! He literally slept on top of my head last night--was a little weird but I didn't mind. Most of the night he sleeps on our pillows or on my hubby or mines chest--head resting on our chins!

Leslie


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Leslie, my Nina has curly hair on her chest and tummy. I can straighten it for a few minutes, but like my own hair, which is rather wavy, it does its own thing. I brush Nina frequently, so that she won't get hair balls, and her fur does not tangle; it's smooth. However, curly hair is curly hair, and Jack is a lovely looking cat.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Jack is adorable - I want to cuddle with him! And speaking as someone with curly hair - nope, nothing you can do about it!


----------



## Jack 31 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah his hair doesn't tangle at all--its very smooth. 

Thanks for the sweet words! I am a first time cat owner and my family thinks I'm nuts for getting a cat (aren't cat people we've always had dogs). He has added so much to mine and my husbands life--we just got married in July. He has become our baby which is nice because we may not have human babies for awhile due to some health problems I have.

Leslie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Jack 31 said:


> He literally slept on top of my head last night--was a little weird but I didn't mind.


Malibu likes to sleep either against my chest/stomach UNDER the covers with her head sticking out, or like Jack, on top of my head, too. I don't know how she does it, but I think she curls her lower body up close to my head on the pillow and lays her forepaws and chest on my head. I guess she is a cat-hat helping to keep me warm?
I like imagining Jack sleeping with his head on your chin...that seems so cute! Especially if he was purring in your nose.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awwww, what a major cutie! And as you can see in my sig I have a soft spot for fuzzy red/white kitties. But I'm the only one in my house with curly hair. I can't imagine what Holly's would be like if it were curly, she has enough bad hair days as it is :lol: I've actually gone looking in the grooming dept to see if they had any kitty mousse.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitty


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

How could you NOT be in love with that sweetheart?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Jack is adorable! What a cutie. I missed the original introduction to him -- what's the story? You said you've had him for 8 weeks. Where did you get him?


----------



## Jack 31 (Nov 13, 2007)

Jack's story

I got a call from a friend and she said I found this adorable kitten on the porch today--eating the food she has out for strays. She immediately brought him inside because it had gotten pretty cold that week. Her husband said there was no way they could keep him, they have 3 cats, a dog, 8 rats, a snake and a horse.

I have never owned a cat, grew up with dogs and was a little uneasy with actually having one as a pet (all I could think of was cat hair everywhere and a stinky house). Weirdly enough though just a week before I got the call I had searched petfinder looking at cats. I was having a really hard time not having a fuzzy animal in the house. I got married in July and have always lived at home with a dog, so after 3 months without a fuzzy pet I was struggling. I knew our townhouse was too small for the dog we want and thought a cat would do great.

The hubby went with me to see the kitten and I fell in love. We brought him home. By the end of the 1st week I was regretting our choice. He had fleas, worms and an eye infection. I dropped $100 at the first vet visit and knew we were tight for money. Then he got a yeast infection in his ear as well as an URI which cost another $100 to treat. He got neutered and has had all his shots.

You'd think he'd been here for forever now. We love him to death and he keeps us laughing. He has really become our first baby.

Leslie


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Leslie - Congrats on your first baby. Jack is adorable and look at those paws! He's going to be a BIG boy!! I love that first picture of him. He is sooooo cute!


----------



## Jack 31 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, the first pic is one of my favorites as well. Yeah he's going to be big, he's doubled in size since we got him!

At my parents we had a neighborhood cat that was a long hair red and white. My mom and I used to let him in the house and love on him. Then this past spring we didn't see him--we think he's dead because there isn't a single sign of him, but we do have a new cat in the neighborhood--a gray one who won't come near my parents but goes in my neighbors house often (perhaps he smells the dog on our property)

My grandparents also had two long haired red and whites.

So when I saw Jack that is all I could think of Bolton the neighborhood cat and Evil my grandparents cat. I am pretty picky about cat color and coat. Don't care for short hairs and only really like calicos and red and whites.

Leslie


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Jack is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute! :love2


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! Jack is adorable! I am kinda partial to red heads :luv


----------



## Jack 31 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks guys!

I keep telling him that it isn't just mommy and daddy who think he's cute--but he's getting a big head about it so I'm going to stop.

He has been very busy playing fetch today, we often wonder if we got a dog that looks like a cat.

Leslie


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Looks like Jack needs a friend


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We all learned there is no such thing as a "free cat". 
I know you think he is worth every penny now!
I love that curly hair! 

My son has a cat he 
named Jack! He found him as a kitten in a box in the rain!


----------



## Jack 31 (Nov 13, 2007)

Jack will remain an only cat. My husband and I joke that the only reason he (Jack) is still here is because he's so darn cute--not true for me, maybe for the hubby. I wouldn't give him up for anything.

Thanks! Yes I was admiring his curly little chest and belly today.

He got new toys today--per recommendation of the vet at Petsmart. He has been biting us (to play) and its getting old. I had made him some homemade mice which he likes but we got him the kind at the petstore than have hard plastic under the fabric. He is madly in love attacking them, fetching them and batting them around. Hopefully this curtails some of the biting--nothing else has worked.

Leslie


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

When my foster kittens bite I immediately stop and say with the _voice of God_ *NO*! Then stop playing with them. They soon learn that isnt acceptable behavior.

One thing my foster kittens love to play with is the stick with string that has feathers or other object on the end so they can run and chase it. They will even do flips jumping! It helps run off the unwanted energy that get them into trouble!!!

Jack must be pretty bright if he knows how to play fetch!


----------



## Jack 31 (Nov 13, 2007)

The yelling no doesn't do it...he was found as a stray and he must have missed out on mommy telling him how to play nicely. Hopefully he grows out of it--soon.

He's extremely smart, we find out more and more everyday. He will retrieve a mouse or ball 25 times in a row.

He loves to talk and ask for things. If he wants in a room and the door is closed he'll talk til you open it, he'll sit at the bathroom sink and talk until you turn it on. If he wants on top of something he can't jump to he'll talk til you put him there. He figured out how to lift the lid on my jewelry box--now its closed in the closet.


----------



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

awww! he's handsome! looks like such a teddy bear with the long hair


----------



## Jack 31 (Nov 13, 2007)

He is quite the comedian.

Thanks, yes, he does look and feel like a teddy bear! His fur is so soft!

I have some new pictures I'll post tomorrow!

Leslie


----------

